

Want a great big hairy problem? Solve broadband - hoodoof

Broadband, in the hands of the telcos, is keeping back the industry.<p>If somehow you can &quot;solve&quot; broadband, making it easy to get an arbitrarily fast Internet connection without using any sort of telco, then you can start booking your retirement plans.<p>It is the &quot;unsolvable&quot; problem like this that people aren&#x27;t looking at, making it a wide open field for some genius who works out how to do it.<p>Home to home peer to peer laser mesh network anyone?
======
nostrademons
Isn't this exactly what Google Fiber is trying to do? Along with more "out
there" projects like Google Loon?

